# Yeah my Bhut Joklia (ghost peppers) are almost ripe.



## link (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried growing these last year and did not get one pepper. This year I planted it in a pot on the deck and i have about 10 peppers. They are just starting to turn red, picked one about 2 1/2 inches long and an inch wide this morning.I think I am going to dry them and grind into a powder for ease of use.What do you guys do with them?


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 1, 2013)

link said:


> What do you guys do with them?


I personally try to stay away from them...


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 1, 2013)

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> I personally try to stay away from them...


I'm with him. Those things kinda scare me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was given a lifetime supply not that long ago. Let me tell you a pinch will do ya!!!













9416090252_d77aec6f33_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 1, 2013


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 1, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I was given a lifetime supply not that long ago. Let me tell you a pinch will do ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. a pinch? a pinch is asking for hurt. haha.


----------



## link (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, I have not tried them yet and have heard/read up on them a bit. I just wanted to grow them because I had never grown them before. Not sure how much I will actually use them. I am thinking I will sun dry them instead of cutting them up and using the oven like I usually do. Just Jalapenos make the house smell peppery.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 1, 2013)

link said:


> Yeah, I have not tried them yet and have heard/read up on them a bit. I just wanted to grow them because I had never grown them before. Not sure how much I will actually use them. I am thinking I will sun dry them instead of cutting them up and using the oven like I usually do. Just Jalapenos make the house smell peppery.


yeh id advise against throwing those in the oven..lol. unless u gotta mask around, theres no need to turn the house into a gas chamber! lol.


----------



## tobycat (Aug 1, 2013)

I made refrigerator  pickles last year using a couple of my bhute's, I call them Electric Pickles,- they will light you up! they were really good! Also Bhute's are good for making just about anything have a real kick but do try a bite of a small pepper first, they have a very nice nutty flowery flavor that is very unique before the heat hits. When I say heat I mean it's almost like the smell of burning ozone or a taste of high voltage reminiscent of welding .  Try sweating some into some butter then store it in a small jar for pasta sauce, chili or whatever. Don't forget salsa!  and firewater. Do be careful about touching your face after cutting them.  My best suggestion is give one to the first wise guy relative that thinks they're not that hot and have the video camera on standby.

Also curious what kind of temps have you had where your at and what kind of fertilizer are you using on them ?,  and of course let's see some pics of those bad boys!


----------



## ldrus (Aug 5, 2013)

I use it in a slim Jim I make, I love  it its a adrenaline rush

And cant resist taking a finger dab every time I use it.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd dehydrate them in the garage or outside and grind them to a powder. They not only add an immense amount of heat to your dish but a good deal of smokey / chipotle type flavor so use with caution. I don't prefer them too much in most dishes but a chili head would love em.


----------



## wade (Aug 6, 2013)

I grew them for several years until I realised that there wasn't really much I could actually do with them. The heat was SO intense that in practical terms they were way too hot to cook with and there was actually very little flavor in them. What I ended up doing was halving them and putting them in jars of olive oil. The oil quickly picked up the heat but even that was too hot to be used neat. I dilute it 1:3 with fresh oil and even then it only needs only a few drops of that in the food.

If you smoke them they would probably give a chipotle taste but it would be someone really brave that uses then directly in food :-)

After 3 years growing them I now have a lifetimes supply of "nuclear" oil so I have given them a rest this year. There is now a pepper though that is even hotter than the Jolokia which I may try next year - just for the heck of it...


----------

